# تعلم جميع تقنيات الاتصلات الاسلكية



## صفيان 12 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ادخل عبر الفايس بوك الي هذه المجموعة
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Télecom-ALGERIE-ERICSSON/125647607516048?sk=wall


----------



## mahmoud awd (10 أكتوبر 2011)

the link is not working


----------



## صفيان 12 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

You must clik james


----------



## طالب طفشان (10 أكتوبر 2011)

:87:تأكد من الرابط


----------



## acer.7 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## Elsabaawi (7 نوفمبر 2011)

يا اخ هذا مش رابط محاضرات هذه الصفحة مزيفة ارجو من الجميع لانتباه


----------



## صفيان 12 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

انها صفحتي الخاصة وتعمل ويجب الضغط علي james


----------

